# Goldfish fry perish....why?



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

For the last 3 months I have been carefully trying to raise Goldfish fry in a breeding tank with baby Guppy fry. As soon as the Goldfish reach about 9 weeks they die. Yesterday moring as I always do, I checked on all my tanks and the last Goldfish fry was fine and swimming with the other 6 Guppy fry. I fed them and all were eating just fine. A few hous later I checked on them and the Goldfish was dead, laying at the bottom and the Guppies were nibbling on him. I am baffled....I have 3 goldfish from the county fair that have survived for 6 years and I cannot raise fry?...I do 40% partials every week and all my tanks, all water parameters are ok...My Plecos, Tetras, Platys...Guppies all have a lived very long. Could this be a genetic issue? I have lost 7 Goldfish fry

:-( :fish: :fish: :-(


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

because the water is probably too warm and you may not be providing the proper nutrition for them...goldfish are colt water fish and the others you keep are not..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd say 40% is too much. The most should be 35% and better to do 15% weekly. Goldfish are cold water fish and need different food and temperatures that guppies. They also need hiding places, not plastic plants, silk plants, if that's your route.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i know of a number of breeders that do 100% daily water changes on fry..it accelerates growth quite a bit...all of my fish get 30-40% or more weekly water changes..
fry need foods that are formulated for fry and not adults...higher in fats and proteins..


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

lohachata said:


> actually i know of a number of breeders that do 100% daily water changes on fry..it accelerates growth quite a bit...all of my fish get 30-40% or more weekly water changes..
> fry need foods that are formulated for fry and not adults...higher in fats and proteins..


This.

I generally recommend 50% weekly to all of my customers. When I was breeding dwarf cichlids, I was doing 50%+ 3 times a week during conditioning. For fry, 2-3x/week may be more appropriate, especially considering the large amounts of food you may need to use for the fry of egglayers.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with loha. I just got apisto fry yesterday, bout 100 of them. I will need to do big water changes. I want them big enough to sell by June.

Feed lots, correct temperatures, water changes. All the key to fry.


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, maybe next time I will keep the Goldfish fry in their tank with the adult Goldfish. I have a few floating breeding containers that I can utilize. Goldfish tank is kept at room temp, no heater. The other tanks I keep at 76 degrees with heater. Again thanks, I never would have thought that the temp was that critical. :lol: :fish: :fish: :chair:


----------

